# my tank



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

I started my new tank several months ago. Please, give some comments.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful looking set up . Good Job. How big is it and type of fish do you have in there.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great, just trimmed the HM or rotala in the back?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Very beautiful ADA style tank! :bigsmile:


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice.
Where did you get those rocks, I really like them.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> Nice.
> Where did you get those rocks, I really like them.


Probably a Landscaping Store


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice...how big is the tank?


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks,that is ada mini m (36cm X 22cm X 26cm) 5.5G tank. there are some crystal red, some cherry shrimp and spot Rasbora.


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you, that is rotala.


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks, it is ada mini m 5.5g tank.


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

i bought them from ada and they are a bit expensive


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

I did the same one of ada that only has plants. it grew a lot of blue algae, so i redo my tank and add some stone.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks nice and clean. Which reminds me.... I guess it's time for me to show some updates of my tanks.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

yvxlang said:


> i bought them from ada and they are a bit expensive


That is what I though, that they are ADA stones, what are they called please?


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

it is manten stone


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)




----------

